# Need ideas for FW crab only tank...



## ShrimpFan (May 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am considering setting up a tank only for fw crabs.
It would be a land/water tank.

I have a 36*12*18 tank that I am trying to sell and I thought of using it, but I am short of space, so I probably will have to get a smaller tank for this project.

I need ideas from you what the ideal tank size to have a bunch of happy crabs having access to land and water.

I imagine they would prefer sand, but rocks only probably would work as good?

Cheers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you interested in a large crab or smaller? I have my moon crabs in sand, fine gravel mix atm  Just a simple slope to create a shorline effect.. 

I have a pair atm in a 30 gal. 

Are you interested in red claws at all?


----------



## ShrimpFan (May 25, 2006)

Around here all I can find are red crabs or fiddler.

I am having a hard time keeping the newest fiddler crabs that the pet store has.

They are yellish in color, I belive they are called gold fidller crabs, but in my tank they die within hours.
I've lost 5 of them that I got and I am trying to save one by keeping it ina moist area in the air (found it laying at the bottom motionless, only noticed that it was still alive when I pulled it out of the water and noticed bubble coming out of it's "mouth")

I have two red crabs in the tank and 3 or four fiddler crabs (these ones have a darker shell and they are doing fine).

I dont understand why the yellow ones are having trouble... 
The only two options is that they are either brackish or they require a lower ph. (with co2 my ph is usually around 7.0-7.2 but I had the tank refilled so it dropped to it's normal 7.8).

Do you have pictures of your tank?

How deep is the water?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh the goldens.. I am not 100% sure about. I dont house them together. I did once but i found that my fiddlers did much better in brackish  I have a male atm.. he's about 4 or so inches wide.. 

I wish i had photos.. I dont, i am sorry 

The water depth in the fiddler tank is at around 4-5 inches, the moon crabs are at the same depth. 

My Ph is on the higher side.. Prolly around 7.3? I need a new kit for a recheck.


----------

